# Training 8 week Maltese



## Spoiledbella (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all! So I know 8 weeks is early to have a Maltese but my friend was moving to New York and was not able to take her litter. She was so heartbroken and worried about the puppies but We decided to take Bella in with us and care for her the best we can. This is our first Maltese puppy. We have a yorkie named brownie and we got him a little older about 5 months old. We had crazy work hours and as a result he never potty trained. As a pup he would bite the training pads and distroy them. So he would walk around with a dog diaper. I'm honestly tired of the smell that diaper gives. I want to start training them both. What is the best way to do this? Is it too early to train her?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Buy a tray for the pads so they can't turn them into a toy. That will get you started. Then check all the treads on housebreaking. There is lots of advice. Do your reasea ch then people can answer or explain what you don't understand.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You might check out piddle palace, I'm looking forward to trying it myself, my Maddie manages to pee off the pad:angry: and it goes under the pad, such a mess.

I think it's great they will learn together, be patient with your little one, she's very young, she most likely won't understand, but with your Yorkie teaching her it could be a win for you.

I have read about the Piddle Place apparently it only has to be changed once a week, read about it, with your working it just might work for you.
I am hoping my girls will like it, looking forward to getting mine:chili: it was given to me


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a Piddle Place. With just Daisy we change it every 10 days to 14 days depending how often we go to the park where she potties outside. It's very easy to clean and I just do it in my shower with a hose type shower head (the kind that you can hold) and then clean my bathroom after. Makes me clean my bathroom twice a month lol

She was already 100% pee pad trained when we got her at 3 months so I'm not a good source for training help.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

8 weeks is too young to expect any sort of reliability with housebreaking, so frequent trips to the pad or outside is really the only way. Leaving a doggy diaper on them all day only gets them used to eliminating anywhere - those are for incontinence and marking, not for housebreaking.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I used a potty pen to train Edward when he was little (13 weeks). If I had piddle place at the time I think I would have put piddle place inside vs the potty pads. I took him to the potty pen every 45 min or so when he was little. Then every week I gradually increased the minutes. I'm very anal. I set the timer on my iPhone. Lol


----------

